# Whoop dee doo



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Boss gave me and my helper the new Fergusons warehouse to rough in. Layed it out last week to saw cut the floor and started the rough-in today. Got all the drain lines done and will start tomorrow on moving existing toilets in back to back bathrooms to comply to ada standards. Good long lasting job. Lots to do. Just wondering now how we will do this job AND the additions and remodel to Cobb middle school.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Way to go, now hopefully you wont forget anything like Fergusons does:laughing:
Did I say they forget stuff? Nawww, they never........................


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Where is that new fergusons gonna be PM?


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

God how I miss new construction..... I'm jealous!


----------

